# Casio G shock mini



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Am getting into the G shock look! Whilst the mens G's look huge, I've been looking at the G shock mini's. Anyone own/wear one? Or if anyone wears a standard G I'd be appreciative of any shots. Lets see your G's girls!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Baby Gs can also be an option. Have you looked at those as well?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

I have - this blx 102 aer caught my eye. Whats the difference between G mini and Baby G's? Sorry , newbie in the digital world!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not so well versed on the subject. Maybe try the G shock sub forum? There's some women there and even the guys can comment because of experiences with their wives and kids. I know Tsip knows a bit about em. 

Good luck.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, so many G's, baby G's, minis! It's a little bewildering looking at all the different functions, sizes, colours etc! Love doing the research to find 'the one', the most enjoyable part of this lovely addiction!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicky J said:


> Thanks, so many G's, baby G's, minis! It's a little bewildering looking at all the different functions, sizes, colours etc! Love doing the research to find 'the one', the most enjoyable part of this lovely addiction!


Spoken like a true addict . This is only just the beginning Nicky. Its gonna get real crazy real fast.

Good luck,
Ethan

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

I sort of have a "thing" for (full-size) G-Shocks:









































If you're concerned about the size of full-size (e.g. "men's) G-Shocks, go for the DW or GLX series. They're flatter and wear smaller than their size would suggest.

~Sherry.


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Sherry - they all look good on you. Have been looking at the DW & GLX series, just waiting for that right one to come along! Think I've ruled out the Baby G's as I'm looking for the classic shock look and a bright colour!


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

GLX 5600 in red and white ordered and received! Great watches - fit is perfect


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Nicky J said:


> GLX 5600 in red and white ordered and received! Great watches - fit is perfect


We need a wrist shot! 

~S.


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Here goes!


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the above advice, 2x more added to my growing collection from valued opinions on this forum. Thank you

Nicky.


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, Nicky J! They look great on you.

~Sherry.


----------

